# :: ECS Tuning :: Volkswagen MKV/MKVI ECS Big Brake Kits - Stage 3 !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*Volkswagen MKV/MKVI ECS Big Brake Kits - Stage 3 - $1690.95*

All new: ECS Stage 3 Big Brake kits for MKV and MKVI. Now you can let your open-face alloys showcase massive ECS four-piston calipers and two-piece rotors, for a look that turns heads.

Good looks are just the start. Wait until you press the brake pedal and feel your ECS Exact-Fit hoses muscle those Hawk HPS pads against drilled and slotted rotor faces. Lines, pads, and rotors give a great brake feel and bold braking performance, cold or hot.

Our online photo tutorial shows how to do this fun project yourself, for pure personal satisfaction and lots of "likes" from friends.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## fxracingrbl (Feb 9, 2016)

If i ordered this kit what would you suggest for a rear brake upgrade. coming due for complete upgrade of the whole system.


----------

